# [Risolto]Shutdown -h now --> non si spegne

## Jabber00

Qualche tempo fa ho scritto di avere avuto dei problemi a fare l'aggiornamento di Gentoo, ma poi, con i consigli sul forum, sono riuscito a risolvere! Da allora, non ho mai spento il PC in questione, quindi non avevo notato una "piccola" cosa: se do il comando sudo shutdown -h now (e' una macchina che controllo da remoto), il PC non si spegne: viene visualizzato (chiaramente sullo schermo della macchina stessa) un messaggio che dice che non si sono piu' servizi in quel runtime, ma poi rimane li' fermo!

Che puo' essere?Last edited by Jabber00 on Sat Jan 12, 2008 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HoX

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> Qualche tempo fa ho scritto di avere avuto dei problemi a fare l'aggiornamento di Gentoo, ma poi, con i consigli sul forum, sono riuscito a risolvere! Da allora, non ho mai spento il PC in questione, quindi non avevo notato una "piccola" cosa: se do il comando sudo shutdown -h now (e' una macchina che controllo da remoto), il PC non si spegne: viene visualizzato (chiaramente sullo schermo della macchina stessa) un messaggio che dice che non si sono piu' servizi in quel runtime, ma poi rimane li' fermo!
> 
> Che puo' essere?

 

Se dai il comando dal computer stesso e non da remoto si spegne? Cmq potrebbe essere un problema di ACPI che non riesce a spegnere fisicamente il computer... controlla le configurazioni del kernel.

NB: potrei aver detto un'idiozia!

----------

## Jabber00

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se dai il comando dal computer stesso e non da remoto si spegne? 

 

No, avevo gia' fatto la prova!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq potrebbe essere un problema di ACPI che non riesce a spegnere fisicamente il computer... controlla le configurazioni del kernel.
> 
> 

 

Ma io il Kernel non l'ho toccato: e' rimasto lo stesso presente prima dell'update! E ovviamente prima funzionava!

----------

## andreac

 *Quote:*   

> Ma io il Kernel non l'ho toccato: e' rimasto lo stesso presente prima dell'update! E ovviamente prima funzionava!

 

Prova ad aggiornare anche il kernel.....

Puoi sempre rimettere il vecchio!

In questo thread hanno lo stesso problema, solo che qui' nasce dopo l'upgrade del kernel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-639395-highlight-shutdown.html

----------

## Jabber00

 *andreac wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ma io il Kernel non l'ho toccato: e' rimasto lo stesso presente prima dell'update! E ovviamente prima funzionava! 
> 
> Prova ad aggiornare anche il kernel.....
> 
> Puoi sempre rimettere il vecchio!
> ...

 

Pero' il tipo dice che viene visualizzata la dicitura Power down: io quella scritta non la vedo! Nel mio caso sembra che il sistema si attenda di trovare qualche altro comando, ma non trova nulla! Siccome non ricordavo con precisione il messaggio (ma i log di shutdown e startup dove li trovo? Sto cercando, ma nulla), l'ho arrestato nuovamente: il messaggio dice 

```
INIT no more processes left in this run level
```

----------

## djinnZ

```
/sbin/halt -fp
```

 per vedere se si spegne (brutale).

Il "no more processes" vuol dire che init ha finito il suo lavoro ed ha fermato tutto, se non hai qualche device che non viene smontato (capitava con nfs, non so se lo hanno risolto o meno) o un errore di configurazione che fa morire rc prima del tempo è colpa del kernel che non riesce a spegnere il computer.

Con -r si riavvia senza problemi?

----------

## Jabber00

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /sbin/halt -fp
> ```
> ...

 

No, ottengo lo stesso risultato con

```
 shutdown -r now
```

!

Con 

```
/sbin/halt -fp
```

 invece si spegne! Quindi?

----------

## djinnZ

se halt funziona vuol dire che il kernel è a posto e non ha problemi a spegnere il computer mentre il fatto che anche shutdown -r non ottenga risultati e la macchina non viene riavviata vuol dire che qualcosa fa morire rc o che non viene effettuato il remount ro della root o che c'è un processo che non risponde al sigterm o qualche modulo che fa impantanare tutto (particolarmente se agisce su un mount).

Quindi verifica fstab e vedi quali processi e moduli kernel sono attivi e verifica che non hai disabilitato l'unload (anche forzato) dei moduli.

----------

## Jabber00

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se halt funziona vuol dire che il kernel è a posto e non ha problemi a spegnere il computer mentre il fatto che anche shutdown -r non ottenga risultati e la macchina non viene riavviata vuol dire che qualcosa fa morire rc o che non viene effettuato il remount ro della root o che c'è un processo che non risponde al sigterm o qualche modulo che fa impantanare tutto (particolarmente se agisce su un mount).
> 
> Quindi verifica fstab e vedi quali processi e moduli kernel sono attivi e verifica che non hai disabilitato l'unload (anche forzato) dei moduli.

 

lsmod mi restituisce: 

```
ipv6                  188672  127

sis900                 17856  0

mii                     3360  1 sis900

nvidia               3658316  0

parport_pc             28100  0

parport                24296  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  1920  0

rtc                     9172  0

ali_agp                 4832  1

agpgart                19092  2 nvidia,ali_agp

tg3                    92484  0

e1000                  95264  0

nfs                    96380  0

lockd                  46472  1 nfs

sunrpc                110940  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   152524  0

raid10                 19264  0

raid1                  18720  0

raid0                   6528  0

dm_mirror              15632  0

dm_mod                 38584  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   17732  0

ohci1394               27760  0

ieee1394               58232  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9248  0

usbhid                 33120  0

ohci_hcd               15172  0

uhci_hcd               17608  0

usb_storage            60480  0

ehci_hcd               22312  0

usbcore                88388  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Il mio ftab (invariato rispetto a quando funzionava tutto) e': 

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/hdc1               /home/samba/Maxtor  ext3        noatime         0 1

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexecec     0 0

```

Chiaramente ho tolto i commenti!

Come verifico se ho disabilitato l'unload dei moduli?

----------

## HoX

nn so dove sia, ma ti conviene aggiornare/ri-emergere il pacchetto con il comando shutdown... penso che il problema possa essere quello... o quello o baselayout

----------

## djinnZ

quoto, con vedo nulla altro che possa creare il problema, ricordati di lanciare rc-update/dispatch-conf dopo l'emerge -1 baselayout sysvinit.

[OT] tutti quei moduli extra per l'agp li toglierei di mezzo ti impegnano solo risorse enon credo che hai tre schede grafiche differenti. Se hai usato genkernel prova a considerare l'opzione --menuconfig[/OT]

verifica inoltre che in /etc/init.d e /etc/runlevels non ci siano script relativi a qualche pacchetto rimosso.

----------

## Jabber00

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quoto, con vedo nulla altro che possa creare il problema, ricordati di lanciare rc-update/dispatch-conf dopo l'emerge -1 baselayout sysvinit.

 

dispatch-conf l'ho dato, ma rc-update con che opzione dovrei darlo?   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] tutti quei moduli extra per l'agp li toglierei di mezzo ti impegnano solo risorse enon credo che hai tre schede grafiche differenti. Se hai usato genkernel prova a considerare l'opzione --menuconfig[/OT]

 

L'installazione l'ho fatta con genkernel, con l'intenzione di metterci mano... solo che non ho ancora trovato una guida esaustiva al kernel 2.6.x

Per moduli extra intendi

```
nvidia               3658316  0 

ali_agp                 4832  1 

agpgart                19092  2 nvidia,ali_agp

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> verifica inoltre che in /etc/init.d e /etc/runlevels non ci siano script relativi a qualche pacchetto rimosso.

 

Faccio la prova con l'emerge (prima pero' vorrei capire la storia di rc-update) e poi verifico pure li'!

Edit: ma non intendevi mica etc-update?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Embarassed:  non mi ero neppure accorto di aver sbagliato a scrivere, scusa.

----------

## Jabber00

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  non mi ero neppure accorto di aver sbagliato a scrivere, scusa.

 

Di nulla, figurati!

BTW, ora si riavvia e si spegne!   :Very Happy: 

Ma ovviamente mica puo' andare tutto liscio: alla riaccensione non mi ha montato il secondo HDD, non capivo il perche', ho riavviato e mi ha fatto un check forzato del disco perche' c'era un errore sul file system (qualcosa che doveva essere 158, per dire, era 596, non ricordo: non ci ho fatto molto caso)! Ora verifico se e' tutto ok, ma mai che vada bene tutto al primo colpo!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HoX

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> BTW, ora si riavvia e si spegne!  

 

Quale operazione hai eseguito alla fine per sistemare il problema?

----------

## Jabber00

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *Jabber00 wrote:*   BTW, ora si riavvia e si spegne!   
> 
> Quale operazione hai eseguito alla fine per sistemare il problema?

 

Ho dato 

```
 emerge -1 baselayout sysvinit
```

seguito da 

```
dispatch-conf
```

----------

